# my birds a mute



## birdybirdandbob (May 23, 2007)

hi i was just wondering if anyone alse had this problem my dove hasent made a sond sinse he was little i got hima at two days old because hed been abandend in my frends aviry and rased him inside as sutch hes had no interaction with other birds (i dont think he knows hes a bird) and now iv goten another bird hes not shore how to act also i dont know wether it is a she or a he what should i do any help would be apprichiated thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Is the new bird also a dove or another type of bird? If it is a dove, it will take some time for the two of them to form a relationship. If it turns out the two are males, there may be some fighting. If you can keep them in separate cages but put the cages close together, they will have a chance to get acquainted without any potential problems due to fighting.

Keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

At one time we had four young doves inside at the same time, three of which were releasable, but to this day we do not know what sex they are/were. The three we acclimatised in the aviary, then released once they were into adulthood, never made a sound. I think the unreleasable dove did coo a couple of times, but since he/she has been out in the aviary with some grounded pigeons, not a whisper. In fact, we have only ever had one dove - still have - who is very 'talkative' (at least, when one of we humans is in the aviary).

If your dove is a hen, chances are she will never make much sound anyway, which is something we have noticed with the majority of our pigeon hens too.

John


----------



## birdybirdandbob (May 23, 2007)

its another dove of the same type i cant keep them in seprate cages thay seem to get on well with eatch other. i think my one is a hen from what ive read on the site the new one(bob) was fond outside by a frend who captured it and gave it to me it looks older then my bird and it looks to be a male. my first dove(birdybird) is only young (hatched desember 20th give or take a day) what age shold she start trying to fly i think her wing was ingerd when she was little. also she walks with a limp (one foot on the other would this hinder her flying?) thanks any help is apprishiated


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, that's great that they are getting along. Do keep a close eye on them though just to be sure the male doesn't get too aggressive with the younger bird. Your young dove hatched in December should have been able to fly at about 4-6 weeks of age. If she is still not flying, then she may well have an injured wing. It's also possible that she has not been in an enclosure large enough for her to fly. How big is the cage that you have for them? They need to be able to fully extend their wings and flap without hitting the sides of the cage. Generally speaking, dove/pigeon cages need to be longer/wider than higher.

Are you able to post a picture or two to us of the doves in their cage? That would be helpful in order for us to offer better advice.

Terry


----------



## birdybirdandbob (May 23, 2007)

ill try to get a picture of them thay can streatch ther wings i let them out into my bathroom everynight to exercise im going to bild an indoor aviry now that i have two birds can you tell me how big it should be? im not shore its a large parrit cadge that my fathers frend lent me when she started outgrowing her second box when i fond her she was lying on her side the nest was about a foot up above her


----------



## birdybirdandbob (May 23, 2007)

*pictures*

theas are the piks i just took of them the lighter one is bob and the dark one is birdybird


----------



## birdybirdandbob (May 23, 2007)

sorry my computer desided i had finished theas are the links on my frends photobucket http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h105/qweenravin/birdys/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos .. lovely ringneck doves .. the one bird looks like it is not feeling too terribly well. Please keep a close eye on things.

Terry

PS: Feather mites or lice as a guess ..


----------

